# Eighteen grams of whey before training increases your fat burning



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2015)

You eat the same amount, and don’t change your fat, protein or carbohydrate intake. But still you burn more fat and build up more muscle tissue. Yes, say researchers at Michigan State University, it’s possible. All you have to do is time your protein intake a little better. Drink your shake before your training session,

*Read More...*


----------

